# Wiping X BOX ONE X



## bigbrother

I'm selling my X BOX ONE X how do i wipe it clear of all my info, also i would like to sell it if possible with the 2 Forza games that i had to download, can i wipe my info and leave the Forza games on the console.

Please make instructions simple luddite here


----------



## Will_G

Haven’t got an x box but imagine it would be similar to a PS4 doing a system restore. The games will be linked with your account not the box itself I imagine.


----------



## BrummyPete

When restoring it seems you do have the option to keep the games and apps but whether they will work with someone else's account is another story.

This is off the Microsoft website


----------



## autonoob

Here is a step by step procedure that I found on the internet:

https://www.gamepur.com/guides/how-to-reset-xbox-one-x-factory-setting


----------

